# Post your least favorite class



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

My least favorite class would have to be...gym, duh. I feel absolutely naked in those gym uniforms. Don't even get me started on the "walk of shame", which is the walk from the girls' locker room to the boys gymnasium. I pass virtually every attractive guy I know on the walk of shame wearing my mesh black shorts and my baggy t-shirt. And there's all that standing around, not talking to anyone once you get to the gym. It sucks a boat load.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

If i had gym that would my probably be my pick also. I don't really have a least favorite class. I guess chemistry b/c it's so ****ing boring. Any class that involves a lot of speaking or presentations scares the hell out of me :afr


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

my least favorite class right now is o. chem. it's so hard. public speaking is up there on my list as well


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Do you mean this semester, or just in general?

For me, any math or science course. They must all be banished!

To specify, this semester, Nature of Environmental Problems. Yuck.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I miss gym class...I don't know if it was just a coincidence or what but my SA began in grade 11 when gym wasn't a mandatory class.

My least favourite class is any class that requires lab work (particularly biology and chemistry).


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Algebra....it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

English literature, my professor is too old, deaf in one ear, cynical, rude and over all a bitter person.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

At the moment, Culture and Power. My lecturer is a filthy commie and I hate him. I hate the way he talks, too.

In college it was maths. I was good at it but just couldn't stand the boredom.

And in school it was gym. I loved it when we got to play tennis or to do some athletics, but 99.9% of the time we were outside playing soccer, which I hated. The only bad thing about being English is that the 'game' of soccer is our national sport.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

M-A-T-H! Seriously, who gives a crap about the quadratic formula? That, and the fact I know virtually no one in that class makes my worst class that much worser. Well, that, or Bio, WAAY too much group work!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

This semester would have to be a tie between History of Psych and Psych of Women. I pretty much don't like anything psych.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Least favorite this semester is Interpersonal Communication because I have to talk. :afr


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Any kind of communications class, especially public speaking (obvs). Geology is boring too. I actually like math and lab science though.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Nyx said:


> This semester would have to be a tie between History of Psych and Psych of Women. I pretty much don't like anything psych.


My favorite class was History of Psych!

My least favorite class right now is German. He calls on people randomly and you have to understand what he's saying in German and answer in German.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Government



Nyx said:


> Psych of Women


?????????????????????????

Hehe, just kidding


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Spanish!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Global democracy

It involves role playing, speeches, talking and pretty much everything about a class that i hate.....and fear


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate geography. I hate it more and more each time I go to it.


----------



## rubberduckie (Nov 18, 2005)

math. I hate math. I was so glad when I was allowed to stop taking math lessons!

Numbers make me go crazy.

Well i hated literature class as well 

cheers.

enjoy life. live it to the max!
http://www.fancyasian.com/


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

At the moment...jurisprudence. Math is my all time hate list topper..always spoiled my grades...especially geometry...I never could get what was the point of geometry :lol


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Chemistry!!!!


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Firstly, any class that requires any speaking. I would rather choose a very hard class over an extremely easy public speaking class any day.

Out of the ones I have right now, it's probably Geography because the tests are so hard and I don't find the lectures interesting.


----------



## iheartcalc (Nov 20, 2005)

tired_tool said:


> I never could get what was the point of geometry :lol


 :dito

Currently my least favorite class is composition. Not to mention I hate writing, it's at 8am and my teacher is just plain evil, way too strict, she seriously needs to chill! It amuses me to see her pissed off whenever I come in late, which is everytime that I don't sleep in. :b


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Dove said:


> Firstly, any class that requires any speaking. I would rather choose a very hard class over an extremely easy public speaking class any day.


Ugh, me too. I've actually learned to love going to chemistry class this semester because it temporarily relieves my anxiety from public speaking.


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

hmm.. Senior Projects


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

RE.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

kikachuck said:


> I hate geography. I hate it more and more each time I go to it.


I hear you. I had an interest in physical geography before I took the class. Now it's just a bunch of hellish, dry, meaningless rote, with no conceivable end or value. ; - ;


----------

